# Do ANY greek islands have english speaking schools for children?!!!



## greekislandmove!

Hi all

We are researching moving to a greek island with children (4- 9yo) from Australia.
I understand greek, dont speak it so well but our kids have no greek language at all.
We would LOVE an english speaking school..Do they exist?! I cant find anything that suggests they do but maybe Im way too english/aussie cultured to understand how there COULDNT be any schools for international children!!

HELP! We are open to anywhere. I figure the larger islands would be our best bet.
If they do exist, how expensive are they? Would love to know if any Waldorf/Steiner schools exist there as well!
Any help would be greatly appreciated as this determines where we move to!
cheers


----------



## JuliaT

Hi,
Rhodes has everything! The English speaking school is called the International school and is located somewhere in Rhodes Town. However, I have to say that it may be to the advantage of most of the foreign children that come to live in Rhodes to go to a Greek school - they learn to speak and interact really quickly... There is also a good private shcool called Rhodes College where lots of foreign children go but it is all in Greek.


----------



## greekislandmove!

*Thanks Julia!*

Thanks so much for responding Julia!

I really hear what youre saying. Im just not sure we will stay beyond 1-2 years so thought perhaps english speaking is easier for all of us (theres 6 children in this equation!)

Ill certainly do it if the greek schools are progressive (know what I mean?!)

Now Rhodes is huge isnt it. I wanted to stay from islands that look at feel like a city (ie namely car congestion and traffic)

Julia, can you tell me where we should look in Rhodes? We seek child friendly, family area with english speaking folks (but groovy not surburban boring) area with lots of activities and beach for kids and healthy markets Am I kidding myself or is this there?!

I ideally would love Lesvos or Paros is beautiful too. Its really hard to research it on the net to find an island thats progressive, english speaking and lots of resources for kids! ANything you can offer or suggest Ill soak up and explore thank you so much again!

Are there any island in particular known to attract what Im looking for?!

cheers


----------



## greekislandmove!

Also, last thing, how much do you pay for schools in greece? Australia has a fantastic school system and its very affordable with kinimal fees, not sure we will find that there?!


----------



## JuliaT

Hi again
Well obviously I'm biased!! but I do think that Rhodes has it all without being cityfied. There are about 120.000 people living on the island and around 60.000 live in the Rhodes Town vicinity so that has to be the most "groovy" area of the island with lots of activities and entertainment all year. The infrastructure is good with improvements currently taking place on the main roads and on the water transportation system. Some of the smaller islands don't have their own water source and have to have tanks bring it in from elsewhere - Rhodes has reservoirs that contain water from the mountain and also spring water. 
As for English speaking areas, well, there are quite a lot of English speaking people in Lardos, a large village located in the south east of the island, near to Lindos. I believe there are quite a lot of Ozzies (Greek Australians) in Gennadi (further south) too. But the majority of Greek people here speak English as well as other languages - they are used to tourists.
But I think you would love Rhodes Town. Lots of apartments inside town for rent but lots of suburbs about 7-15 km outside where you could be away from the hustle and bustle and still just a 10-15 minute drive into town. The bus system is quite good too. And at least four flights a day to Athens and further afield in the winter plus hundreds of direct charter flights in the summer.
State schools are free and I'd have to check up on fees at the private schools. Most of the Greek children are very ambitious at school and work hard to get good grades. They tend to use the back up education system of frontisteria for outside school hours - plus ballet and football etc. etc.
I think Lesvos and Paros are beautiful islands but smaller and not so accessible.


----------



## greekislandmove!

*thanks again Julia!*

Julia

it sounds really lovely! It sounds like we would need a car then right? Hmm, Ill need to research cost of a cheap runabout car

Ambitious primary school kids? Yikes! I get it in adolescent years but primary age?! I must be old school, I still think 4-10yo is about fun and innocence and learning through the body and heart more than academics but hey Im definitely a bit of a hippie thinking aussie, dont mind me

Free state schools wow! So does that mean the international schools/english speaking ones are free or are they privately run?! Wow, Julia, Im quite excited at these possiblities!

We have a bit of $ saved too with the possiblity of even buying there. Something small we arent rolling in it (yet)
I cant thank you enough. I was sercing google and just could not find any evidence of appropriate schools (for us) and was getting disheartened!

What do you do there Julia, do you work? Im a caterer here, have a great little business but not sure what we will do there. Id love some rooms to rent out. that requires money though...hmm lots to ponder


cheers!!


----------



## JuliaT

Hi again
Well the kids don't start school until they're 5 and the first year is nursery. They also don't do many hours - I think the little ones finish at 12:30. The International school (the English speaking one) is private so there would be fees. By the way, children are absolutely adored here and allowed to run wild! Everyone is kind to children and watch out for them - great place to grow up!
Yes, you'd probably need a car. You can get a brand new little one for about 8-9.000 Euro - and most dealers do second hand. 
Actually I work for a real estate agent (I don't think I can publish the name here?). I don't actually do the sales but I could put you onto their website so you can have a browse if you contact me privately (I'm sure the webmaster will put me straight if it's a no-no!). But I haven't always worked for them. There are lots of jobs here, mostly tourist related, but the catering industry is always busy so I'm sure you'd have no problems there. Just might take a bit longer to find what you want.
Once you get here you should search the local newspapers for ads. It's in Greek so you might need the help of a Greek speaking friend!


----------



## greekislandmove!

Hi Julia

Youve been really helpful. Thank you

Rhodes sounds like it has all we have been looking for. If you come across a name of any of the international schools there id love to contact them and find out about fee's etc
I do remember how children are embraced there and think all of ours will just thrive and love it. How could they not, so much to explore and experience!
Its a matter of research now and figuring out how to go about the logistics of it all. It sounds wise to possibly rent initially in Rhodes town, close to everything bc we wont have a car immediately and we will want to shop for the right home to settle in etc


----------



## Expats Mum

Try Afandou!!!! My daughter lives there and loves it - but of course it depends on what you are looking for. It's about 20 minute drive to Rhodes and a 10 minute walk to the beach (depending on where in Afandou you are) very friendly people and seems to have everything you need.


----------



## paroshep

Hi, I didn't take the time to real all the conversation above. So this may be covered but the fundamental point is if you are the type to want a formal English school for your children, the Greek islands are not the place for you (Rhodes and Crete may be the exception). You bring your family to islands like Paros for the life style and the local culture not the three R's. Here the expat parents teach their children what they need to know and send them to Greek schools for socialization and to learn the language. Also, in general Greek schools are quite poor; they do not meet any international standards. The typical Greek parent spends over 4,000 Euro per year per student for private tutoring.
I will conclude by saying you should never move anywhere without a trial period that is longer than a holiday.

Cheers,


----------



## greekislandmove!

thank you for this information paroshep, straight to the point and informative, very helpful. 

I think we have figured that out and werent so much wanting a formal education...they are all young so not overly concerned about academics..really I think we wanted somehwere for them to go and have fun, preferably daily as we are not really homeschoolers and will need to work and dont want them going nuts not knowing what to do with themselfves in the house!!

Yes I agree, a trial period is exactly our tactic..Thanks again!


----------



## claptoon

*Lefkas Option*

Hi
We have friends who now live on Lefkas (Lefkada) and have a young daughter who goes to the local school and is getting on great and totally bi-lingual with a very short time of 2-3 years. She is very happy as are our friends. I wouldn't look at expat or english schools as an option as the children would be happier intergrating rather than being 'a foriegner, if you know what I mean.


----------



## greekislandmove!

Thank you yes, I do know what you mean!

Us adults will just have to be patient with the transitional uneasiness with the kids is more the thing!

Thanks for your perspective, helps alot


----------



## natalie humphreys

*Hello there*

Hi there, I moved to Rhodes over 4 years ago, with my son who was then 3 and a half, neither of us spoke Greek, I placed him in a Kindergarten in the City until he spoke Greek and now he goes to one of the private schools, the local schools are very hard for the children if they dont speak Greek but you will find the private schools more accomodating, the prices vary for the private school, depending on the childrens ages, between 5,000 and 10,000 euros for the year, they offer discounts for siblings.

I hope this helps, Natalie 



greekislandmove! said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are researching moving to a greek island with children (4- 9yo) from Australia.
> I understand greek, dont speak it so well but our kids have no greek language at all.
> We would LOVE an english speaking school..Do they exist?! I cant find anything that suggests they do but maybe Im way too english/aussie cultured to understand how there COULDNT be any schools for international children!!
> 
> HELP! We are open to anywhere. I figure the larger islands would be our best bet.
> If they do exist, how expensive are they? Would love to know if any Waldorf/Steiner schools exist there as well!
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as this determines where we move to!
> cheers


----------



## greekislandmove!

Very helpful, thank you Natalie


----------



## kerry-marie

hi guys
i have too say,i have found your convo very interesting!! i too am hoping to move to rhodes with my children (8,12,15) after visiting 14 times in 5 years...i have some greek friends out there but only during the summer season...im really interested in kalithies village but julia could you recommend any other area? my best friend and i are moving over with our children but we are being doubted by friends and family about putting our children in a local school...i understand that they may struggle for a while but surely it would help them settle into local life better?? if we can be lucky enough to locate where there are at least some other expats living wouldnt this be better?? although i know my way around the island,im finding it difficult to research on the web...any help or tips and advice would be greatfully received..


----------



## JuliaT

kerry-marie said:


> hi guys
> i have too say,i have found your convo very interesting!! i too am hoping to move to rhodes with my children (8,12,15) after visiting 14 times in 5 years...i have some greek friends out there but only during the summer season...im really interested in kalithies village but julia could you recommend any other area? my best friend and i are moving over with our children but we are being doubted by friends and family about putting our children in a local school...i understand that they may struggle for a while but surely it would help them settle into local life better?? if we can be lucky enough to locate where there are at least some other expats living wouldnt this be better?? although i know my way around the island,im finding it difficult to research on the web...any help or tips and advice would be greatfully received..


Hi
Kallithies village is only about 15 km to Rhodes Town and about 5 from the large private school. I think the kids will be fine with the Greek language - they'll learn much quicker than you! Kallithies also has most amenities locally and there are quite a few expats there. There are so many villages to chose from ... You can always join the English school's curriculum (Rhodes Town) as they have lots of English speaking social events. <snip>


----------



## kerry-marie

thank you for your quick response

i will surely have a look at website...we originally wanted cyprus but after a bad experience there a few weeks ago we decided to go for rhodes,which was our first option to begin with...after talkin to expats who live there when we were are holiday last week (again).. we never really realised that there where so many english on the island!! i think maybe a trial run of 6 months is best for us,fingers crossed it will work out ok!!


----------



## greekislandmove!

Hi Kerry marie

yes I wish you luck and we will be doing the very same!

Its hard to do anything from a computer desk isnt it. I think we might rent a house temporarily from here (online) with the help of a local real estate agent (Thank Julia!) and once there, then we will really visit, research and decide on a perhaps more appropriate spot.

Like you, Id initially love an area that is easy to access important amenities and has english speaking folks. Nothing to City-ish, urgh, Id love to say goodbye to that for awhile. I have been told good things about Lindos and Lardos. When I look at any real estate there, it all looks beautiful really!

We might see you there, all the best. I am excited about it and working towards an August 2010 move


----------



## vicks5721

greekislandmove! said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are researching moving to a greek island with children (4- 9yo) from Australia.
> I understand greek, dont speak it so well but our kids have no greek language at all.
> We would LOVE an english speaking school..Do they exist?! I cant find anything that suggests they do but maybe Im way too english/aussie cultured to understand how there COULDNT be any schools for international children!!
> 
> HELP! We are open to anywhere. I figure the larger islands would be our best bet.
> If they do exist, how expensive are they? Would love to know if any Waldorf/Steiner schools exist there as well!
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as this determines where we move to!
> cheers




All I know is that Crete has an international school for 5-11 year olds in Heraklion.


----------



## Itsjaxalexander

Hi Everyone!! 
mid like to know the outcome of the discussion above? Where did you end up going?
What was it like for you and your family? 
positives? 
many negatives? 
We are a small family, living in Sydney and I have a 4 year old. I am actually a teacher and would love to teach on an island where my child attends. My husband works from home -he has it easy! 
Any advice would be appreciated! Looking at a year or 2 abroad while we rent out our Sydney unit.


----------



## Mihaela G

We are also interested to live on a Greek island , we have a 10 year old. Can anybody tell me if we can find an English Speaking school on a Greek island, except for Rhodos. Thanks!


----------

